# Grady Protocols Test



## Kendal Krueger (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi everybody,

I was just wanted to see if anyone knew how hard the protocols test is for the application process for Grady Memorial Hospital in Atlanta, GA. I just became certified and licensed as AEMT and working at Grady has been my dream. I am scheduled to take the test on January 12th in a couple weeks, but i am worried cause a lot of the information that i have to study is for paramedics and wasn't cover in my AEMT course like medication dosages/calculations. You have to get an 80 or above to continue on in the hiring process, so i was just wondering if anyone has taken it and can give me some insight.
Any information would be amazing

thank you so much for y'alls time!!

--Kendal


----------



## RemertonLT (Jan 3, 2016)

The Grady test I took was nothing like that. Strictly a protocol test after I had a while to study. Also, there is nothing absurd in their protocols. Actually rather basic compared to the other hospital service I work for. Grady is a flashy service that provides mediocre and is stuck in the rut of "Why? When there is a hospital around the corner?" It's not working in their rural branches throughout GA with 30 minute or greater transport time.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 3, 2016)

RemertonLT said:


> It's not working in their rural branches throughout GA with 30 minute or greater transport time.


Grady has extended transport times?


----------



## RemertonLT (Jan 3, 2016)

In Decatur County and Brooks County they do.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 3, 2016)

RemertonLT said:


> In Decatur County and Brooks County they do.


The hell is Grady doing down there?


----------



## RemertonLT (Jan 3, 2016)

They are running a few counties throughout GA.


----------



## RemertonLT (Jan 4, 2016)

After reading my post it seems like I was bashing Grady. I am definitely a Grady fan, best compensation and benefits of any service I've worked for. We are all just experiencing growing pains rising to meet their demands, as well as them adapting to the area.


----------



## SavesWithGrace (Jan 7, 2016)

Kendal if you're an AEMT you don't need to memorize drugs that are outside of your scope for the test. Your test will be within your scope. Plus they will give you a three-hour classroom "study" time with an instructor prior to taking the test.

Good luck!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a friend who works out of Grady as a medic and he said the test was "a breeze" in comparison to the national registry & medic school finals. So I am thinking probably a bit easier then your NR.


----------

